# Questions about my fluff's hair



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

So my mom and I were looking through some pictures of Kelly I took at the beginning of the month and she said that Kelly's hair has grown a bit. 
As I mentioned in another post, her hair had been cut without my permission and I was really upset (I really wanted her hair to be long) 

Anyways, does anyone else see any progress? Or is it just my mom trying to comfort me? First picture is of her almost three weeks ago. The second one I took today. Also, based on the pictures, does her coat look like a proper one to grow down to the floor?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's hard to tell how long it is in the second picture, but she does look fluffier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Should I take a picture of her from the side?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that her hair looks longer in the 2 nd pic .(She's adorable!) Her hair looks silky , and it would be beautiful in a long coat.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Of course I would love to see more pictures! But you don't have to if you don't want to right now. With it looking as what I described as fluffier, I meant that is has to be longer...I just couldn't see how far it comes down her sides from that angle. Don't worry though because your little girl will have long hair before you know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How old is Kelly??? Is she still a Puppy?? Also, please remember that not all dogs hair grows fast, some faster but then some slower than others. Our Chrissy's hair grew slower and I was not at all concerned. As a matter of fact, I had her cut short since I was having quite a time dealing with the longer hair. All in all, I think that your little Kelly is absolutely adorable...long or short hair.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think that her hair looks longer in the 2 nd pic .(She's adorable!) Her hair looks silky , and it would be beautiful in a long coat.


Debbie, thank you!  I really do hope for that! 



Leila'sMommy said:


> Of course I would love to see more pictures! But you don't have to if you don't want to right now. With it looking as what I described as fluffier, I meant that is has to be longer...I just couldn't see how far it comes down her sides from that angle. Don't worry though because your little girl will have long hair before you know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Alrighty Pam, I'll see if I can take some more tomorrow!  By the way, this might come off as nosey, but what are your plans for Leila's hair? Growing it out or keeping it trimmed in a puppy cut? 




Snuggle's Mom said:


> How old is Kelly??? Is she still a Puppy?? Also, please remember that not all dogs hair grows fast, some faster but then some slower than others. Our Chrissy's hair grew slower and I was not at all concerned. As a matter of fact, I had her cut short since I was having quite a time dealing with the longer hair. All in all, I think that your little Kelly is absolutely adorable...long or short hair.


Thank you so much!! Kelly will be 11 months old on December 7th! So I guess she's still a puppy. I know it will grow eventually but I'm so not patient  Anyways, I'll let it grow out to see what it's like but if it gets to be too much of a hassle I'll probably just do what you did and keep it short lol. But I would like to see her in a long coat at least once in her life :wub2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your little Kelly is a cutie pie, i too have a girl named Kelly. It does look as if her hair has grown some from the post of her haircut and then what you posted of what she looks like now, there is some progress. It's hard to tell from the pics but her hair does seem to be silkier type of coat but like i said it's really hard to tell. Some dogs have faster growing coats like my Kelly and then some have slower growing coats like my girl Reese (my siggie pic). Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't decided for sure yet. She's had it trimmed a little at the groomer's already. While she's still a baby, I'm enjoying the puppy look. Hubby says he wants me to keep her the way she is now. But if she has a good coat for it, I might like to let her grow it out at least once when she gets her adult coat. I figure I can decide then if I like it on her or if it's too hard to manage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

